# Free download manager problem. 0 B/s speed



## Akshay Dwivedi

I have encountered a problem using free download manager. While downloading the latest patch to the Fifa online 2 game, the download was fine but got stuck at 99% with speed showing 0 B/s. I tried downloading other files from other websites and servers and they were downloading file. Please don't tell me that I will have to start downloading the 304 MB file all over again.... :4-thatsba :sigh:


----------



## 2xg

Hi Akshay Dwivedi,

May I ask the name of the site/sites that you're using to download these files?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

Well it's clearly mentioned in my post that I used it to download manual patches for Fifa Online 2.
The other stuff I tried to download from other websites were downloading properly.

Link for fifa online 2with 0B/s and stuck at 99% even after restarting computer)

EA SPORTS™ FIFA Online 2

Link for other stuff I downloaded (these downloaded with no problems)

Vampire Weekend - Cousins: Free MP3 Download


----------



## 2xg

Is this on a wired or wireless connection to the router? Have you tried both?

How about a wired connection to the Modem?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

This is through a wired connection to the router...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi

BUMP TOPIC


----------



## gcavan

I just downloaded the file to my desktop. 304 MB in about 8 1/2 minutes, at which point it paused at 99% for about a minute and a half and then at 100% for another minute and a half. That would most likely be the downloader verifying the file. (Note: I use the download manager included with IE9)



> Please don't tell me that I will have to start downloading the 304 MB file all over again


Alright. I won't tell you. But this is probably your only option.


----------

